# A New Arrival - Seiko 600m 6159-7010



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

I know people have gone on and on about these before so I will be brief... Its a solid Ti lump with a high beat auto movt... not much else to know really...

.....apart from this thing kicks ass! I bloody love it!

It came on some generic resin nasty 'Seiko style' strap and I tried it on and wasnt impressed. I took a few pics and... well it felt top heavy and I wasnt convinced... Then I put it on a nice thick leather and wahoo I love it!

So Seiko's high beat (36,000) movt derived from the GS movemente of the time. This is a professional dive watch with 20 patents to its name, and even better its made of Titanium, although its no lightweight. It came out in 1975 and this is an early one from that year, tho its not first production, as those came with a dial without the 'm' denoting meters. The surrond is a thing of beauty as well and bezel is acrylic poured. The crown has the best thread ive ever seen and the hands actually work better than the 'strikethru' look suggests.

(yes the xtal has a few marks, Ive found a NOS one so will order that up )


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)




----------



## Chris_in_the_UK (Oct 1, 2005)

Nice one Jon


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks mate, I really should take a pic for size of this one... Its pretty big at round 50mm.. but wears smaller, if it was SS and on bracelet, your arm would drop off... LOL


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Looks good dude, top work


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

Damn that's big, nice one Jon


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Great looking watch Jon, Definately looks better on that leather than the Seiko strap.

I'm sure I have mentioned it before but I love titanium.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Very well done Jon, another classic diver for your collection......


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Good one Jon. I've often looked at these, and the 1000m versions, but there's always been something else first.









Rich

PS - I know what you mean about the Seiko rubber straps - one of the worst features of their dive watches IMO. Strange how they can get so much so right but let the watch down by the rubber straps. Looks great on the leather


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

Very cool,looks years ahead of its time,would love to see a group shot of your collection one day,if you can find a field big enough to put them all in


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

A great watch for sure .. had the opportunity to strap one on a few times & they were so much smaller than their considerable size. Good catch.


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Very, very nice Jon







I don't know much about these top end professional Seikos, so I don't really know the difference between a Tunacan, Darth or this one. How does it compare to the modern Seiko Marinemaster?


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Superb Jon, looks to be in tip top condition as well


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2008)

Another great catch Jon! Love the aged lume on the dial on this one and on leather it just looks great! Enjoy this historical timepiece!

all the best

Jan


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Cheers guys!

Dave, the Tuna 300 is smaller and quartz, the Darth is slmost this size and quartz. There is also a 600m quartz (older rmodel). Its much bigger than the MM and totally different of course inside.

Andy, I dunno... Ive sold a heap of stuff recently with more to go... Ive been buying a bit recently...









What I have noticed is that the hands always look newer on these than the dial, but in fact they always look like that, and they have aged the same of course so have very little lume now the tritium has given up its ghost...

Rich, yeah what were Seiko thinking about those straps... some people swear by them, I swear at them


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

I like that, will certainly have a presence on your wrist.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

LOL Howard it does! Buts its not 'too big'. In reality its no bigger than the Citizen Autozilla and imho wears nicer bieng vintage.


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

Nice one Jon. Maybe we can have an Ocean 7 hommage or something that I can afford


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Very nice Jon, looks like a serious bit of kit. Love that aged lume too!

Mark


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Hmm Hari... ive seen you spend the value of this one easily 

Mark... cheers mate! Aged lume is one of my favorite things... sounds sad but I really enjoy the 'brown sugar' on watches...


----------



## ALFA-Watch (Jan 11, 2007)

Very very nice!!!


----------



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

Cor thats a big un! nice one jon

Original shroud?

50mm is a great size for a diver, would look great on my wrist so......................if you ever think of selling drop me a PM


----------



## w.h.s (Mar 1, 2008)

nicenuff too eat, tuna would be nice in auto , are u listening seiko 6r15 in the sbbn007 pls!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks guys!

Good to see you back again Alessandro!

Rev, yes its the original shroud - its got a few very small marks and rubs to to prove its age, but a quick glance and you would assume its new. It is in wondeful condition for its age. Ive just grabbed a NOS xtal for it, but will leave the few marks on the bezel even tho they would polish up. I think its deserves a little patina...

As for selling... well you lot know me... ive a mainly volatile collection and Im happy to get PMs.


----------



## equis (Mar 8, 2008)

JonW said:


> I know people have gone on and on about these before so I will be brief... Its a solid Ti lump with a high beat auto movt... not much else to know really...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Leebman (Mar 13, 2008)

That certainly looks the part. good one!


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Wow John another stunner







, must say we share the same taste in watches, and probably women as well  .

Perfect modern classic and something that looks very different from the norm














. Great lume, great design and a lovely new edition.

I have often looked at all those chunky Seikos, I suppose we had better all move quickly, as you know what happens when a Desk Diver write up come out........ prices rocket









What else have you incoming?


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks guys!

(Neal, so long as we're not sharing the same woman, we're all cool  )

Hmmm, the prices going up cant surely be down to the website... the watches do have to be good... and usually theyre undervalued (or we couldnt afford em!)... I think the articles do raise awareness but perhaps not any more than as post on the forums...

[ To all those who have emailed and PM'd... I've only just got back from HK so I will resp when ive had a bit of kip and got my head round what you need... So far its been 38hours without sleep.... So Im defo not cutting deals at this point, LOL














]


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

God noooo Notta '75 Tuna  That's my year of birth


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

:lol:









probably should check the numbers but yeah I was told it was 1975... :huh:


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Some extra pics, Darth destroying a Rolex size wise!


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Put me down for first refusal on this one  Love it


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

They're Superb watches Hippo!

Biggest pain is the wrist roll, owned about 3 Seiko 6159 600ms. Size wise the 300m Tuna is a better choice.



hippo said:


> Put me down for first refusal on this one  Love it


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Depends on wrist size Bry. On my 7.75inch wrist this fits great, the 300m quartz was fine but this sits nicer being Titanium.


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

I guess so Jon,

That's my Darth in the middle, should've never sold her the best version I had 



JonW said:


> Depends on wrist size Bry. On my 7.75inch wrist this fits great, the 300m quartz was fine but this sits nicer being Titanium.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Well mine may well need to go at some point... Ive got to buy a new car now and need some moolah. A few will hit the sales section this week I hope 

Im still in 2 minds about this one, I love the thing and know I will never find another in this condition... hmmm....


----------

